# Wallpaper iPad



## S.Jobs (11 Juillet 2010)

Je ne vois pas de post de partage de papier peint pour iPad, alors je me lance.

Pour infos sur le net pas mal de site propose des fond d'écran pour la tablette, mais il sagit toujours des mêmes, donc n'hésitez pas a partager vos wall persos


----------



## nexus28000 (20 Juillet 2010)

Moi j'aime bien les trois proposés par freakosophy ici:

http://freakosophy.over-blog.com/ar...concepts-pour-frimer-tout-l-ete-54171029.html

Bonne continuation

N


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonne idée, mais attention, un fond d'écran pour iPad doit être en 1024 x 1024 afin de supporter la rotation de l'écran.


----------



## Loveit (20 Juillet 2010)

salut salut
faut avoir un ipad jailbreaké pour rentrer ces wallpapers ? Si non, comment faire pour les avoir sur mon ipad.


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

Loveit a dit:


> salut salut
> faut avoir un ipad jailbreaké pour rentrer ces wallpapers ? Si non, comment faire pour les avoir sur mon ipad.



Tu viens avec l'IPad sur le sujet ici et tu cliques dessus.. il ouvre la fenêtre avec l'image et tu laisses ton doigt appuyé sur celle-ci 3/4 secondes et enregistrez l'image 

Ensuite elle se trouvera dans *Photos*


----------



## Loveit (20 Juillet 2010)

merci c'est gentil.


----------



## shenrone (20 Juillet 2010)

Un petit wal de plus


----------



## john_dewinter (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il comment ajouter un wallpaper dans la bibliothèque Wallpaper? Je préfère n'avoir qu'une collection et non avoir à les chercher dans l'album standard et ma pellicule...

Ensuite il y a-t- il moyen de faire en sorte que je sois prévenu par e-mail quand quelqu'un répond à mes messages? 
Il y a cette option dans les préférences du compte, mais bien qu'elle soit coché je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle fonctionne.

Merci


----------

